# Advice about Chicago Symphony Hall?



## Becca

Can anyone give me some informed opinions about where are the best, average and worst seats in Chicago's Symphony Hall? I will be going there in September and it will be my first time so I'd rather not discover the hard way! I have already been advised that the main floor seating can be a mixed bag. Thanks.


----------



## hustlefan

The first few rows of the lower balcony seats are the best seats. They are close to the stage so you can see the entire orchestra close-up and the acoustics there are also the best. Unfortunately they are also the most expensive, but it's worth it. My second choice for an orchestra is anything else in the lower balcony. 

The average seats are on the main floor where you can see only the string sections and the sound is okay. The worst seats are in the upper balcony and in the back of the main floor behind the balcony overhang.


----------



## Guest

Becca said:


> Can anyone give me some informed opinions about where are the best, average and worst seats in Chicago's Symphony Hall? I will be going there in September and it will be my first time so I'd rather not discover the hard way! I have already been advised that the main floor seating can be a mixed bag. Thanks.


So am I--my first trip (September 19-24). My seats are on the main floor, row J, just right of center.


----------

